
8 ways to fix Snapchat - janober
https://techcrunch.com/gallery/oh-snap
======
luiscreates
Snapchat definitely underestimated what a lack of discoverability would cost
them later on. Of course, they didn't foresee Instagram to copy and paste
their app into theirs. Personally, I think their challenge isn't revenue-
based, it's how to keep people on their platform. If they can do that, revenue
will naturally follow.

